# Turnout Throw



## daveroesler (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone have any luck with using the Llagas Creek Tenmile Ground Throw with a Train-Li or other turnout using a paper clip or something similar between the turnout and the TGT? I am dissatisfied with the Train-Li Manual switch "motors." They don't fit well, break too easily, and stick up too high next to the track.,


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

All my switches are manual, I never liked the look of those big boxes, so I removed them and am converting all switches to Spring controlled switches. That way I can set the route with a stick as I walk with the train or preset for a route. 
My knees are old and don't need the extraa bending. 
I use the 'flop-over' style of spring mounted between the rails on the ties and tie rod. It's a very simple spring to make and install. A 90 degree bend and two 'feet' bent at 90 degrees down, mark and drill holes. open spring a tad and insert. Folks get into trouble if they forget to open the spring some after drilling the holes. Spring must be under compression to work. My stick simply pushes the points over until the spring snaps them in place, they are soft enough that trains entering from other side can push them over with light weight pilot trucks. 

I can't speak for the controllers mentioned, but have read of others liking them. 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

The Llagas Creek ground throw switches are easily modifiable and I'm a huge fan of them. I had bought several types and brands of ground throws to evaluate and after visiting a dozen local railroads I can't recommend them enough. But for full disclosure, I decided to go primarily pneumatic instead of manual throws.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Tenmile ground throw on all my switches, USA Aristo and scratch built. I don't see why they wouldn't work with Train Li. 

Terry


----------



## daveroesler (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. How do you connect the tenmile to the points "throw bar." With paper clips or some other method.


----------



## daveroesler (Jul 25, 2009)

What kind of sprin loaded flop over style do you use? Who makes it or do you have any plans or drawings for the ones you made?


----------



## daveroesler (Jul 25, 2009)

What kind of spring loaded switch throw did you use? If hand made do you have a sketch or picture of them?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use SVRR ground throws.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By daveroesler on 06 Nov 2012 09:09 AM 
Thanks for the answer. How do you connect the tenmile to the points "throw bar." With paper clips or some other method.

Dave, Paper clips aren't going to last long outdoors. I used 'omega' loops made from stiff wire (piano wire) which can be bent easily if you heat it with a small torch or the kitchen stove. The 'omega' is a loop that gives you some leeway in the differing amounts moved by the lever and the throw bar.

I had a bunch of Tenmille throws, and I would mention that they have a round cylinder that turns with the lever. The cylinder collects fine dust and will get stiff after a while.

Rog's RGSEast uses Llagas ground throws - I had one or two and they work very nicely.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My Spring control.
They are so simple they confuse many.

Spring wire, aprox 30 - 90 degree bend in middle. Measure from throwbar to a tie a couple-three away. Add a little for the bend, plus 2 bends at the ends to go down into tie and throwbar.
A straight wire pivoting in the tie will describe an arc as it moves from side to side, a straight wire has no give, while a wire bent in the middle now has arms that can flex. As the throwbar moves in a straight line the arms compress slightly and then 'spring open' pushing the throwbar over.
A 'flop-over style needs both holes to be inline, I center points and use centerline for holes.
A same way spring just needs the throwbar hole off to the side and will always return to that position.

*** this is the most important part of the install: After drilling holes, open the spring a tad so that it is under compression when installed. People pull their hair out when they fail to open the spring!

I used brass in the pic to see it, Spring wire is blackish, I got mine at a R/C Airplane hobby shop.










See rocket science! ha ha. Holes are snug, not tight.

I didn't invent this, 30 -40 years ago I read about it in Model Railroader.

It falls in the KISS method which works better for me.

Happy Rails

John


----------

